# Military CZ 75



## bunker43 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello everyone this is my first post here.
I am looking for information on the CZ 75, is it in use or has it been in used by any military of any country?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They were used by the Czech Republic both military and police. A lot of the Eastern European countrys uses them plus NATO. They are one of the best deals going if you like that style of pistol. I been looking at the RAMI and the CZ75-B myself. Good luck.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

bunker43,
Check out: www.czshooters.com and www.czforum.com
Two very good forums with lots of information.
You may also want to visit www.czusa.com and www.czub.com.


----------

